# **October Babies**



## Jadelm

I had a search and couldn't find one in the Teen section, only in second tri and I keep seeing the months in here and never an October one!! 

Sooo... who's due in October??? 

I'm due on 21st with a little girl, Evie :flower:

So we're all around having our 20 week scans! Mine's in a week :thumbup: excited? If you've already had it what was the verdict :blue: or :pink: ?

Here are the October dates as suggested :flower:

***6th October***
EmandBub

***7th October***
mrs. stokes BABY ARIANNA BORN :pink:
Catherine_17 BABY GRACELYNN BORN :pink: 

***11th October***
Marzipan_girl

***12th October***
Due#1-2010 BABY CHLOE BORN :pink:

***14th October***
jennieandbump

***15th October***
FayDanielle BABY MIYA BORN :pink:

***16th October***
veganmum2be BABY FRANK BORN :blue:

***19th October***
baby <3 daly

***21st October***
Jadelm

***23rd October***
emmylou209

***25th October***
leo_mummy

***31st October***
LizzieC
newmommy23​
Much love xxxx


----------



## AriannasMama

I am due Oct 2nd. We already had our 20 week scan, but baby was shy so we didn't get to find out the gender but we are having a 3D ultrasound on the 12th of this month, so hopefully I get to update with the gender then!


----------



## MadamRose

Im due on the 6th october :pink: bump 
I have never seen poctober in here either. You should do what they do in the october one, and have everyones duedates on the top of the thread.


----------



## emmylou209

23rd of oct and got my scan this friday still not sure if to find the sex out thou:shrug:


----------



## Jadelm

I've got my scan on 7th June, but I already know the sex cos I cheated and had a private one heehee. Can't wait to see bubs again though, then I've got a 4D one on 22nd June so it's an exciting month :) It's funny, cos it's my birthday on 9th but I've barely even thought about it whereas all the baby-related dates are stuck in my mind!! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

How much are you spending on 4D scans surely they are cositing you loads. I would love one but where i am they are really expensive, and OH dont want me wasting money that could be spent on the baby


----------



## emmylou209

Due#1-2010 said:


> How much are you spending on 4D scans surely they are cositing you loads. I would love one but where i am they are really expensive, and OH dont want me wasting money that could be spent on the baby

where bouts in the midlands r u?


----------



## MadamRose

Near nottingham, i know there is a babybond one buts its quite expensive, and is the only one near me i can find

this is the cheapest they do at my local one
Purpose of the scan: Bonding, Reassurance and Fetal Growth Report, ideally between 24  32 weeks gestation (20  26 weeks for multiple pregnancy). Includes Babybond well-being checklist, growth report with fetal weight estimation, sexing of baby if requested, thermal b/w 3D scan prints, 1 x 4D scan short DVD in sleeve in white, blue or pink Babybond bag, to take home: £139


----------



## Jadelm

I'm having like the super duper gold package but it's on special offer cos I'm having it done on father's day and it's £115, which would be loads if I paid for it by myself but luckily FOB and my Mum are splitting it with me. FOB wasn't really too fussed with having it done but I basically said to him if you don't want to pay towards it then why should you get to come and experience it and then at the thought of missing out on seeing his little girl he jumped at the chance to split it with me :haha: plus I'll be using some of my birthday money :) 

I'd definately get one if you could somehow afford it, no matter how much OH doesn't want to! It's something special that you can only do now and when I went for my private sexing scan just at the end the sonographer let me have a quick peek on the 4D and she put her arm across her face as he did it and even though I didn't see her properly just the detail made me break down into tears cos it was like actually seeing my baby! Can't wait to show her the DVD when she's older too, plus I get to show all my friends/family at my baby shower :happydance: xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i was looking at finding out if their is anywhere cheaper. But babyoind is the only one i can find locally. I would see how much money i have left after paying the wedding off next month and then book it then. I think it would be a nice present from myself for doing all my exams whcih i finish at the end of June, so i would book it for 1st week in July if i have one and can afford it


----------



## Jadelm

Yeah you deserve to treat yourself :D People do things like get special pregnancy massages and spa treatments and stuff to make themselves feel better during pregnancy and stuff but I'd well rather treat myself this way :) 

If you could get to Lincoln then the cheapest they offer is £79.99 without DVD or £99.99 with DVD xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Found a place that does mini scans for 85 including 10min dvd and 4 black and white prints. Good value? Done by babyscan (never heard of them) so would have to see if anyone else have before i book it

Just found the same place through a website of their own. What do you think? I would prob go for the £85 package as it isnt to much money. ut you still get good things. And if i think i will go for it, do they normally allow you to buy the 4D pics?


----------



## Jadelm

Yeah you can normally buy extra scan pics for £5 at places like that, I think that's really good value for money and definately worth it xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I think £85 is quite good alot cheaper than babybond. I will see what OH says and if he agress i will prob def go for it :D


----------



## emmylou209

https://www.face2facebabyscans.co.uk/

in leicester and pretty cheap im thinkin of goin there


----------



## EmandBub

Due October 6th with a little princess. :pink: xxx


----------



## Jadelm

No boys in October yet :) x

EDIT: that we know of of course lol


----------



## MadamRose

Jadelm said:


> No boys in October yet :) x
> 
> EDIT: that we know of of course lol

yes very true, im sure there will be some boys however.
If OH agress i think i will have the £85 package. They do a £135 paskage which is slightly longer but i cant afford that much extra, and the £85 one you still get a DVD so i think its worth it.


----------



## Jadelm

Yep definately definately worth it, I was only gonna get the bronze one for £100 but it was only an extra £15 for the gold cos it was a special offer so thought it was worth it :) you deffo want the DVD though, that's gotta be the best bit xxx


----------



## MadamRose

you get this 
4D Mini Scan - £85
Weeks 20 - 36
10 minute DVD of scan
4 x 3D black/white thermal prints
So the scan must be more than 10 mins long as they cheak baby over in the normal scan type 1st. then change to 4d


----------



## Leah_xx

I'm due on october 28. My 20 week scan is next week


----------



## MadamRose

Hope your scan goes well


----------



## Jadelm

Catherine what day is your scan on? Mine's next week too, on Monday :D xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Yay I'm over halfway now :happydance: Scan on Monday :D 
How are the rest of you October ladies doing? xxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yay its getting very close. Im good thanks. Realised i know about pregnancy since 4 weeks, so thats 18 weeks and i have 18 weeks left :wohoo:
My birthday is also tomorrow :D
My OH felt Chole move the other night as well :yipee:
How are you?


----------



## Jadelm

Aaaah yay for OH feeling her move!! 

It's my birthday on Wednesday!! :happydance: How old will you be? I'm 20 (no longer a teen *sob*) Doing anything nice for your big day? 

I'm goood, really excited cos all my nursery furniture is coming in the next hour/hour and a half :D slightly dissapointed though cos my new phone was meant to come too but now it won't come til tomorrow and I bet they delay it again *sigh* What you up to today? xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww happy birthday for monday :D I turn 18. were having 15 people round for a BBQ, however between 10 and 4pm i will be on my own as OH is at work and my mum cant get round before then. OH is taking me for a trip to London on sunday, and were also going to harrods to get Chloe her 1st bear!!! What about you arre you doing anything.
I ordered mine from littlewoods, we already had wardrobes etc. just needed cot and changer, well the cot arrived bang on the date they said, ive been waiting almost a month for the changer and am getting very annoyed :cry: luckly were not planning on putting them up until 30 weeks just after our wedding
At least your phone isn't too delayed


----------



## Jadelm

I'm going shopping during the day then Indian with friends and family in the evening and then I'm going to London&Kent at the weekend too!! 

Yeah my phone's from Littlewoods. I love them but they're always crap with delivery! I don't mind a days delay but they have a habit of then adding another day or a week and it takes FOREVER :/ hope it comes tomorrow! xxx


----------



## Jadelm

p.s. I love the name Chloe, when I was little I used to say I was changing my name to Chloe and everyone had to call me it... no one did though :haha: x


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless you, it one of the very few 1st names me and OH agreed on so rather going through loads more and then going back to it we decided on it as we love it.
Yes im gonna feel like i loner in the 1st bit of my birthday, got to get the shopping for bbq stuff, like the cobs and stuff i could get befre the day.
We dont have the iggest garden so dont know how we are gonna fit so many people in.
Yes its funny were both going to London. Its one place me and OH have never been together so he said its a pressie of Chloe for me :haha: I also have another pressie for her at home, and a card as i have an envolope saying mummy on :haha:


----------



## Jadelm

Aw I LOVE London, I was raised between there and Kent so it just feels like home to me, gonna be moving back down there after bubs is born FINALLY after 10 years of being away from all my family :happydance: 

I love food shopping so I'm quite jealous :haha: 
I'm the same with my baby shower, it's only at my Mum's and it's not massive but there are loads of people coming!! It's in August so hopefully if it's warm we can have a BBQ too :) xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes we were worried that is was not gonna be nice weather as our living room def wouldnt have fitted us all in. Luckly its meant to be the nices day isnt it. Im glad its meant to be slightly cooler on the day i go to london as london is always slightly hottier. im not that big yet but going to try and make it ovious im pregnant as im using the tube alot and dont want to risk getting knocked. Aww it will be nice movning back to your family. i live near my mum and sisters but thats it, my mums family lives abut 3 hours away, and my dad's family live about 1 and 1/2 hours away.
Aww i like food shopping but not so much on my birthday. My auntie sent me a massive box with about 10 pressies in, and i want my mum to be there when i open them and my OH so got to wait until about 5.30 to open them. The only ones i will get in the morning are OH's before he goes to work


----------



## Jadelm

I live with my Mum and some of her family live nearby but they are honestly like the worst family ever that it's no consolation! My amazing family all lives down there, but I see them as much as I can but that's only ever once or twice a year :( 

Wow that's good from your auntie :thumbup: That's another thing I can't wait to go down for, my auntie's have all got little girls and have sorted out lots of things for me to have and I get to go and sort through it all :happydance: Can't wait! 

Yeah if I go to crowded places I like to be wearing a tight top or something so you can clearly see my bump just so people are a bit more careful! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes my bump is nice but not too big yet, its just how i like it for the weeks i am, so i will def be wearing something to make it look bigger :haha: not often i want it to look bigger.
Yes shes my auntie on my dad's side and she always sends me things, and i have a card from my nanny but i know whats in that already as its always the same every year :haha:
My mum's family dont really care, so TBH i dont care they are as far away, however the funny thing is my dad and his wife live up near mums family which isnt good as i dont get to see him much, which will be a shame when Chloe is here.
Hope you enjoy sorting through all the baby stuff :D
Is it this weekend or next you are going? We doing a lot of the free things in London, to save money but i think even them can make it such a day, were gonna have a picnic on the embankment and a meal in the evening before we come home. And of course harrods which along with the meal is the only thing thats really gonna cost anything (other than tube and trian tickets) but the museums etc down there are so intresting anyway


----------



## Jadelm

I absolutely love the natural history museum :D the science museum is good too and I love going to the tower of London which isn't too expensive if I remember rightly. I wanna go see a show!! The last time I did was about 2 years ago! Might get someone to take me :haha: It's next weekend I'm going, Friday til Monday, got my train tickets already here and everything YAY. Would've gone for longer but cos Mum is coming with me we can't leave the pets for too long cos my friend can only look after them those few days. 
That picnic sounds lovely, I hope the weather is really nice for you (but not too hot) which it should be by the looks of things! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes the last show i went to was billy elliot and wow i was amazed, also seen swan lake and a few others there they are amazing. I might treat my mum for her b'day to get down to see a show as my OH dont like things like that. Any ideas what you would see?
yes we have a list of definights and maybes and we are going to both the musemus you meantioned, i though the tower of London was expensive but never looked so will have to see and maybe add it to the list. We are only going for the day due to OH's work commitments and my collage commitments.
Yes sat is meant to be hotter than sunday, so im guess the temp on saturday at my house will be about ecuivilant to the ones in London on the sunday as its always slightly hotter their. Yes we have had loads of picnics since we have been together and its a cheap thing but also can be very romantic :D


----------



## Jadelm

I want to see the Lion King! I've been saying it every year since it came out lol. I want to take my Mum to see Wicked too (that's the last thing I saw) cos I know she'd love it and I wouldn't mind seeing it again cos it was really good :) 

How much is the Tower of London now? I can't even remember, I might be thinking of something else price-wise. It is really good though, not like your ordinary castle visit cos there's loads to look at and tours and stuff.. but I'm a massive geek and have always loved Tudor history for some reason so it probs appeals to me more :haha: London Dungeons was cool but I think that was quite expensive.. can't really remember though. 
The Tate Museum and arty places like that are free too if you like that kinda thing :thumbup:

Where abouts in the Midlands are you? xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Near nottingham yes we are going to the tate modern we have a little list of everywhere and which tube stations are best. Its all in order as we dont see the point in going backwards and forwards we want to do it in a logical order. dont knowhow much it cost to go to the tower but though it was expensive i might be wrong will have a look later. I also love musemus and everything to do with history. yes i want to go see wicked, also want to go see the sound of music and Oliver, i will do in there end prob in years time though :haha:


----------



## emmylou209

Stayin yellow hun crossed his/her legs at my scan xx


----------



## MadamRose

aww bless ya little monkey. Chloes were at my 1st 20 week scan, but she was in a bad position so had to go back the week after to get the rest of teh measurements and foudn out then.
Are you staying team yellow or will you have a private scan?


----------



## Jadelm

Oh no! Stubborn little mr or miss! xxx


----------



## emmylou209

havent decided yet we want a 3/4d scan anyway but if we want to find out cz i was 50/50 bout finding out but my OH is comin round 2 keepin it a surprise x


----------



## Jadelm

Aah that's good then.. it's almost like fate telling you to leave it :D 
I have my 4D scan sooon can't wait :happydance: xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww yes even if you have a 3/4d scan doesnt mean you have to find out


----------



## MadamRose

My OH isnt coming round to the idea of a 4d scan :cry:


----------



## Jadelm

Boo him go with your Mum or something!! xxx


----------



## emmylou209

i suggested it b4 i was pregnant sayin how i wuld love 1 and then 3 months later i found out i was and hes certain he wants 1 no lol x


----------



## MadamRose

I wouldnt have one without him as its his baby to. So unless he agress i wont go


----------



## Jadelm

Aw that's a shame hun, if he doesn't want to then that's his choice but you shouldn't miss out too! Besides if you get a DVD he can always watch it at a later date, like after bubs is born or something? Sweet of you to be so selfless though :hugs: xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I couldnt go without him, i dont know why im just one of those people. Its his baby to and if he doesnt want to we won't he may change his mind when he realised we do have some money after the wedding. We get married at 29 weeks so i will still have 3 weeks to convince him once there is no costs going on that. I will keep tryig


----------



## Jadelm

:hugs: hope he changes his mind hun but if not you get to see your LO in the flesh soon enough :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes exaclty, everyone keeps telling me baby will come about 36/37 weeks because the family baby are always early and all 1st are nearly always born at 36/37 weeks. Glad they can be so sure :rofl:


----------



## veganmum2be

woo i tried to get one of these threads going and it mega failed lmao :lol:

i'm due october 28th :D 
xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

oh and i'm having a boy, but suppose you can see that from my siggy :lol:


----------



## Jadelm

:thumbup: I think it's just that there aren't too many of us yet! Yay your having the first confirmed October boy xxxx


----------



## veganmum2be

:happydance:

how is everyone?

i have my 20 week scan on thurs!! :D


----------



## Jadelm

Goood, had SUCH a crap day was so down and crying earlier but then had a long nap, some yummy food and watched Britains Got Talent and feel loads better lol. How are you?

Got mine on Monday, I'm dreading it in case she turns out to be a boy when I've just bought a load of expensive pink furniture!! xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

lmao! well fingers crossed shes still a girl :lol:

i'm good, well happy at the moment, love feeling frank wiggle :D i think hes deffinatly a boy i've watched the dvd over and over and theres deffinatly a lil saussage there lol!! :lol:

i haven't bought anything blue yet though just in case


----------



## Jadelm

My private scan was sooooo clear like her legs are wide open and then it's completely black between them not even any shadows or anything like you seen on some.. so if it is a boy he's either not got much to boast about or he's a master of deception!! :haha: xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

Due#1-2010 said:


> How much are you spending on 4D scans surely they are cositing you loads. I would love one but where i am they are really expensive, and OH dont want me wasting money that could be spent on the baby

Ours is only $59, which is roughly £40, if I googled the translation right, lol.

We are getting this with it:

-Up to 10-15 minute 3D & 4D elective ultrasound session always performed by a a real Diagnostic Medical Sonographer. This is our "short" session.
-Gender determination, if requested. If baby is being a little stubborn and won't show his/her sex, we will invite you back in at another time for a "Gender Check" at no additional charge.
-Listen to your baby's heartbeat, if requested.
-CD disk of all of your images for reprinting, emailing, and archiving.
-Up to 9 assorted C O L O R Photo-Lab quality prints (1 sheet), ready at the end of your session with other assorted sizes from which you may choose. details 
-Report for your baby book.
-All items ready at the end of the session.

Plus we are getting an extra sheet of pictures free since we booked the appointment online. :thumbup:


----------



## AriannasMama

Ugh, I cannot wait for my 3D scan....one week away! Thought I have a strong feeling its a girl, a very stubborn girl, lol (got that from her daddy!). I keep trying to feel baby kick from the outside but s/he only wants to kick when my laptop is on my tummy lol (also why I say s/he is stubborn, haha).


----------



## veganmum2be

woahhh thats cheap.
don't think there is anything like that available in the uk for that price lol!
i think the cheapest i have seen is babybonds scan and thats £79 i think?

i got a package similar to yours and it was blooming £130 lol!

i'm getting another one the same as i did last time between 25-30 weeks haven't decided yet, but i loved the 16 week one, and the next one has to be more amazing, so cant resist!! :D


----------



## Jadelm

Yay mine is 2 weeks today heehee CANNOT WAIT :happydance: Yeah mine's costing £130 but it was on offer and would've actually cost me £200 cos it's got like EVERYTHING included in it x


----------



## MadamRose

Im so tired had a very busy day in London yesterday and feel shattered now, gonna have a nice relax today.
We got Chloe her 1st bear from harrods :happydance: £9 and its pink and smells of strawberries :D
How is everyone else now. I got some money for my b'day so i might see if i can convince him to let me use that, as thats not money that is needed for the wedding or anything and it would be my birthday treat with my money.
Any ideas to convince him?


----------



## emmylou209

aww lovely my moms gettin the first teddy bear... wens ur wedding hun??? u culd have a girly day cuz once the LO is here u wont be able 2 treat urself and later in the pregnancy u may b 2 tired..xx hope thats helped a bit


----------



## MadamRose

24th July so not long at all really :D


----------



## emmylou209

hav a pamper day b4 ur wedding or sumthink mind blank 2day soz lol hayfever kicking in


----------



## MadamRose

I mean i want him to let me use it to have a 4D scan as he isn very keen and i want one but wont unless he will come with me


----------



## Jadelm

Just say yeah like it's for your birthday, you'll use your bday money towards it and it could be like an extra present from him to let you have it and go with you. Say it'll be the best birthday present you've ever had and it would make you so so happy and then say pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease and do big puppy dog eyes. Maybe bribe with sex? :haha: 

My scan is in a few hours!!! Can't wait :D Part of me is still hoping FOB will turn up.. but I know that's highly unlikely and just plain stupid and even if he did it would probably ruin my day.. argh I just can't win! Oh well I get to see my little princess (fingers crossed she is definately a princess or one little boy will have A LOT to answer for!!!) and know that she's all ok :D xxx


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Heyyy! I'm due on the 11th! :happydance: And he's a boyzieee!


----------



## Jadelm

Done :thumbup: xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Did the scan go nicely?
I really am going to keep bugging him to let me have one. I like the bribe idea, i think that might work as he always tries to bribe me with diffrent things, so i think i will do the same back :haha:
Chloe has been kicking loads today, i had an exam and she wouldnt stop kicking me , i think she was trying to support me :haha:
Welcome Marzipan_girl


----------



## Jadelm

Yeah scan went really well but she was being awkward so they couldn't finish all her measurements so I get to go back for another scan Wednasday :thumbup: Everything that they did measure was great though and she is definately a girl :happydance:

Bribing is the best way to go :haha: Aw I love feeling Evie kick, can't wait for it to get stronger xxx


----------



## MadamRose

i cant beleive how strong they get, i just want to see my belly move :haha:
Yes i wonder if the bribing will work, i have also brough him a father's day present so that might be another thing to help us convince him :haha:


----------



## veganmum2be

hehe kicks and wiggles seem to get stronger by the day dont they :)

when did you girls if you have, started to feel movemt higher up? cos all the ones i feel are really low down? xxx


----------



## Jadelm

All the ones I feel are low down too so I thought she hadn't turned yet but the scan lady yesterday said her head was really nice and low so I'm thinking maybe she's elbowing/punching me rather than kicking :haha: sometimes they are a bit higher up so that's probs her feet maybe.. xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

hehe cool :D gosh cant wait for my scan now :D


----------



## Luckygirl

Hiya! Im due on the 22/10/10 and its a boy :))
Havent felt any kicks yet though :(


----------



## Jadelm

Done :thumbup: don't worry it's normal to not feel kicks yet :) hows your pregnancy going? xxx


----------



## Luckygirl

Erm not too bad, first 3 months I didnt really get out of bed. Feeling much better now though.
I know I am worrying about everything too much but we have been trying for 9 years and this is the first time I have been pregnant so actually I am bricking it most of the time! lol
I have another scan next Tuesday which I am looking forward to, I always feel much better just after a scan :)
x


----------



## Jadelm

Yeah it's reassuring once you see bubs isn't it? xxx


----------



## Luckygirl

Oops, I just realised this thread is for Teens! lol sorry for gatecrashing, Im afraid Im way past being a teen lol x


----------



## MadamRose

Luckygirl said:


> Oops, I just realised this thread is for Teens! lol sorry for gatecrashing, Im afraid Im way past being a teen lol x

Join the october bumpkins in the 2nd trimester they are all very nice there also


----------



## MadamRose

Here is the strawberry smelling bear we brought from harrods :D
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Teddy2.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Teddy.jpg


----------



## Luckygirl

Thanks I will :) Bear looks very cute btw - Good Luck to you all x


----------



## Jadelm

Aaaaaaaaw I love that bear!!! FOB sent LO a bear in the post today from Mamas and Papas (for some reason he's wanted to buy her her first bear from the beginning.. never mind about the buggy/cot/clothes etc though.. lol) and it's reeeeeally pretty :) shall put pics up later. At least he sent me a birthday card.. no money though or even a present which is annoying cos even though we're not together I bought him a freakin laptop last year and I already have his bday presents for this year which is gay cos it's something I wouldn't want myself so I still gotta give it to him or it's just a waste of money! Ah well at least my little princess got something :) xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes at least your princess got something. Even if he would have given you a bit of money and said use your own money to buy yourself something and spend this on Evelyn if you get me. 
Yes im so glad we got the bear i couldnt beleive how cheap it was especially from harrods we are going to keep it nice for her though so not let her have it all the time. We will get her another one as a comfort that she can have all the time


----------



## Jadelm

I have a black one from harrods with a golden ribbon round it's neck and the harrods bit on the foot is in gold, it's so fluffy and luxurious looking I love it :haha: 

Yeah the money thing annoys me cos he's meant to be sending me money every week anyway because he owes me £300 anyway WITHOUT including ANYTHING for the baby and he's just not. It's so frustrating like I can only moan at him so many times about giving me money, all I can do is be thankful that once she's here he HAS to give me money. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes me and my OH go half on everything for Chloe is only seems fair she is both our child. But we are still together. You would think he would try and help you more


----------



## veganmum2be

ha at least he bought a bear.
my fob wont even speak to me. LOL.
:dohh:
MEN?!


----------



## Jadelm

Yeah you would but he's full of excuses. I don't mind as much because luckily I had a lot of money saved and had just about enough to get everything I could possibley need, but if I hadn't have that money our daughter would literally have nothing and that thought really upsets me :( He is giving me back half for everything for Evie, I'm waiting for him to pay me off what he owed me pre-pregnancy and then I'm gonna work out what he owes me for baby stuff and I won't drop it until I get every last penny, even if it takes me years!!!

Sooo how is everyone and their bumps today? xxx


----------



## Jadelm

veganmum2be said:


> ha at least he bought a bear.
> my fob wont even speak to me. LOL.
> :dohh:
> MEN?!

Correction: BOYS?! :haha: sorry to hear that hun :hugs: you and LO are better off without him, sometimes I think it would be easier if FOB would just do one, but no matter what goes on between us I'm certain he does love his daughter so I just have to put up with him and hope one day he grows up xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes im fine thanks you? Chloe is kicking me like mad i love it. Does anyone know roughly how long after you feel kicks from the outside you can see your belly move?
Aww sometimes mean are idiots, do you know why he wont speak to you vegan? Sorry i dont know you name. Maybe he will come round once he is here?


----------



## veganmum2be

i can feel movemt from the outside, like if i lay my hand on my tummy i feel the pressure of him rolling and moving around? :)

yeah i have realised we are better off without him, its just hard i never planned on being a single mum. :shrug: i dunno. suppose nothing else matters when you have a wiggly baby in your belly :D
xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

No, i just really want to see it move. i also get the sensation you describe. I think it was looking at belly as it moved as she did, but i dont know if im imagining it because i want to see it so bad :shrug:


----------



## Jadelm

We're goood, she's kicking at the moment too, trying to see if she can make my laptop move lol. She did a really hard one earlier and I had my hand on my belly so felt it properly :) Plus my nan managed to feel a kick too. Don't know how long that takes though but I can't wait!!! 

Me either but we won't be single mum's forever and my standards are higher now.. I want:
*Someone with a good job/good work ethic 
*Someone who is nice to me and Evie
*Someone who wants more children in the future
*Preferrabley very good looking :haha:

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

:haha: im sure you will find someone who is perfect in the end. Im glad me and FOB are still togather. But im sure both of you will be fine doing it on your own.
I would love chloe to make my lappy move :haha:


----------



## veganmum2be

haha!!
i'm more picky i want
-someone who is vegan
-someone who loves frank obviously
-also someone who wants more childrean
-someone who will earn lots of money and i just be there stay at home wife and mum :lol:
- someone who will wash the pots cos i don't like doing it :rofl:
-someone that wont mind being locked in a cupboard when i need space.

:haha: any takers? :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

:haha: im quite picky :haha: as i wanted to be a stay at home mum for the 1st year, and them go to uni for 4 years so OH needed to be able to help support me and want kids, which he obviously did as we are expecting :haha:
I think Chloe is tired and has gone to sleep


----------



## veganmum2be

haha :D
looking back now i just think 'what was i thinking' at fob. i was a month from marrying him : |

anyway girls take care, i'm off out :) xxx


----------



## Jadelm

I'm not too picky reeally I don't think, just enough :) The thing is a lot of guys would think themselves lucky to have me cos I was like born to be a housewife!! I love cooking and cleaning and things like washing the dishes and ironing really chill me out cos it's like my thinking time. Plus I would keep an immaculate house! And I'm not unattractive (yet.. we'll see how my body looks after bubs lol) so I just keep thinking if I wait long enough I'll find someone who wants me and appreciates me :thumbup: Evie is my priority though, she comes first now before any man! 

oooo have fun.. where you going? xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes exactly, i dont mind doing things around the house either, i would like to work ( i want to be primary teacher) thats what my uni place is in. but i dont mind doing housewrk as well as long as OH helps sometimes which he often does


----------



## Jadelm

Yeah and by housewife I just mean that I'm very domestic I would still like to work because I like to have a bit of a focus you know? I wanna work in retail but like high up, but while LO is young I would happily just work in sales part time just to keep me ticking over/bit of extra cash/experience so it's not even like I'm saying 'You have to work and I'm going to stay at home'. GOD why can't I just like advertise myself on tv or something, I bet I'd find someone well quick, I could be married by the time LO is here :rofl: xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

lmao!

:) i just got home and couldn't resist the laptop :dohh: :lol:
i just went to the pub with a friend, i don't get out much lol, so was nice to have a change of scenery :D xxx


----------



## Jadelm

I knooow nothing is even happening on here right now but I can't help myself but come back here every few minutes!! Luckily I did ey or I would've missed your post :haha: I'm sooo not tired for once but I know I should be.. hmmm.. there's nothing on tv either *sigh*

How was it at the pub? Hope you had a good time xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

lol if i am not cleaning my flat, at a midwife appointment or scan, or sleeping i'm on bnb :rofl:
i just have this little table that my laptop sits on infront of sofa and no matter what i am doing i am back and forth checking it :lol:
so sad lol.

tonight is the first time i have actualy left the flat other than for food shopping on my own, midwife appointments, scans and to see my mum at hers the entire pregnancy lmao!
it was alright, but its not really my thing anymore iykwim? i used to love just chillling in the pub even if i never drank, but tonight i got there and i was like *sigh* and just sat feeling out of place sipping my diet coke :lol:

how are you? xx


----------



## veganmum2be

:sleep:
i gotta go to bed.
night hun :D x


----------



## AriannasMama

Haha, I have baked brownies or something else like that twice in the past two weeks, lol & been cleaning the house like crazy. OH is lucky :haha:

I have felt baby move outside a few times and seen him/her move my laptop, lol. Kicks started to get stronger for me just recently, maybe a week ago, but s/he is shy and when OH or my mom tries to feel s/he stops kicking, haha.


----------



## Leah_xx

I'm having a girl! clear as dayy they could tell it was a girl


----------



## Jadelm

YAY another girly :D 

I know what you mean about the pub thing, I did some stuff with one of my friends when she came to stay and it was just like.. we're different people now. Her immaturity really frustrated me, some of the things she was saying were just plain disrepectful to not just me but my Mum, considering we are still greiving my Dad's death along with everything else. It's a shame but I actually don't feel like I've lost anything if that makes sense? Like feels like our friendship was really superficial to start with but I've only just noticed. Anyway that totally went off the point :haha: 

How is everyone? :) xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Im fine thanks im now 23weeks +1 day, its only 6 days until im viable :yipee:
Another girl looks like loads of teens having girls in october :haha:
Im doing well Chloe keeps kicking me and its like every few hours now when im awake, and relaxed :happydance:
How are you?


----------



## MadamRose

On the other note, asked OH again about the 4D scan and he said no :cry: he said he doesnt want to spoil the suprise he doesnt want to know what she looks like.
We got into a little argument about it and he said his view never gets taken into account. I said if thats the case why did we find out the sex as i wanted to wait but i found out for you etc.
In the end i just left it. At almost 10pm he asked me to show him the site saying he would consider it and the site have a new weekage package which is even better than the mini package and only cost £15 more :D i so hope he agress to let me have it.

PREMIUM 4D BABY SCAN £99.00
15 min DVD
Four, 6X8 Super size colour prints
Sexing included if required 
IF NOT WE DON&#8217;T LOOK
Available Mon to Thursday evenings 6pm to 9pm FRIDAYS 10.30am to 3.pm
From 22 to 36 weeks

thats what you get it seems so much better fingers crossed he agrees soon, if not im just gonna leave it be and wait until she is here


----------



## emmylou209

hope he agrees hun xx


----------



## MadamRose

thanks


----------



## Jadelm

Yeah hope he agrees hun :hugs: Aw I can't wait to be viable, but YAY 21 weeks today :happydance: xxx


----------



## MadamRose

yay, wonder why my ticker says 2day, im still going with 24weeks
yes really hope he agress fingers x'd


----------



## EmandBub

hope he lets you do it Phillippa! it would be a nice prezzie ;) x


----------



## LizzieC

I'm 19 weeks, due October 31st and have my 20 week scan tomorrow so will hopefully know sex, I'm so excited :)


----------



## Jadelm

Good luck for your scan hun, what are you hoping for? xxx


----------



## LizzieC

Well the girly girl in me desperately wants to buy lots of pink things, so if it turns out to be a boy I'll have to find ways of dealing with that :laugh2: but I honestly don't mind, can't wait to find out though...I've always been so nosey nearly 20 weeks of not knowing has nearly killed me, how people cope with 40 is beyond me!


----------



## Jadelm

I know right! I couldn't even wait til 20 weeks I had a private scan at 16, and that was only because it was the soonest they could do it :rofl: luckily they confirmed my girly at 20 weeks so YAY. I've always wanted a girl cos I'm a really girly person, but I was absolutely convinced it was a boy and was coming round to the idea, getting really excited about a safari themed nursery and being the odd one out in my family (they all have little girls) and then BAM! Surprise surprise it was a girl so it was like a massive shock but the best one ever :happydance: I'm so glad now, I don't think I would've known what to do with a boy lol. And cos I'm not with FOB anymore there's a small chance this may be my only child (hope not!!) which I can deal with easier with it being a girl, whereas if it was a boy I would've DEFINATELY wanted to have a girl in the future you know?

Anyways good luck for tomorrow, don't forget to let us know how it goes and I want to see some lovely pics :D xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

I am having my 3D scan on Saturday!!! I can't wait! Also viability day too, woot woot.


----------



## AriannasMama

Updating here that I am on team pink :D


----------



## EmandBub

Congrats on team :pink:!! x


----------



## veganmum2be

congrats on :pink:

how is everyone?

i went shopping today and i got the cutest little shoes! :D
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/002-2.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

congrats on team :pink: Mrs stokes. Lovley shoes began :D I'm not too bad thanks got an exam tomorrow though and really can't be bothered, I want my little girl here now


----------



## AriannasMama

Thanks everyone :D! Those shoes are soooo cute!! I bought a cute outfit and some booties as soon as I left the ultrasound place, but my camera is at OH's so I cant take any pics yet :(


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless and love the name you have chosen for her :D
Em we are viable in 2 days :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: i know! xx


----------



## LizzieC

Aww congrats on :pink: MrsStokes, me too :happydance:

Decided on leaving the hospital that I was going to be very sensible and only buy a few pink things, as they can never be 100% sure etc...needless to say that's now gone completely out of the window and if it turns out I am having a boy he's not going to like his wardrobe much for the first few weeks :haha:


----------



## Jadelm

Congrats on team pink! I shall update now I am back from my weekend away :thumbup:

SO ooooohhhhmiiiiiiigooooood!!! My auntie's had sorted out their baby stuff and I got given a moses basket brimming with towels and blankets and toys and the cutest butterfly play mat thingy, a black sack BURSTING (literally) with baby clothes and shoes, an i love my bear baby bath, and then for new stuff (my birthday presents) a toiletries case thingy filled with new bits for baby (like all the johnsons stuff etc), a bottle warmer and a pink cooler bag, some cutesy bits and pieces (like photo album, cuddley toys, keepsakes) some more clothes, and hospital bag stuff (like maternity pads and breast pads) which I thought was very practical and organised of them (can you tell they've had a small army of children between them.. they know what they're doing lol) and so now I get to pack my hospital bag YAY :happydance: 

Ooo AND I have my choice between two immaculate pine cotbeds :D 

So yeah spoilt me and bubs, the only sad thing was that I had to leave it all behind until my Nan drives up next month as we came home on the train so we couldn't carry it *sob* I managed to stuff some of the cutest things into my suitcase though so I can at least play with them until the other stuff is here! How sad is it that I'm getting super excited about being able to wash, iron and put away all those teeny tiny clothes :haha:

Definately moving to Kent now too (where all my family are) which has just brightened up my future so much, things feel like they might be getting better :) 

Hope you're all good! What did everyone get up to over the weekend? xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

awh how lovely jade! lucky you!
this is the first baby in my family in 14 years lol, so there is no freebies for me haha!

:D glad you had a nice time away and how exciting about moving! xx


----------



## LizzieC

Aww all that stuff sounds lovely :D

I'm the same as Vegan, first baby in mine and OH's family for 12 years, can't complain though, everyone's been spoiling bubs rotten lately :hugs: Went shopping with Mum on Saturday and both of us got a little carried away...will get some photos up once I get a half decent camera :D


----------



## Jadelm

Yeah lucky me :D I think it's sorta because they were all thinking about having more children in the future but then that was kinda put on a backseat and now they don't think they actually will have more so their attitude is literally 'well if I'm not having anymore I'm gonna spoil THIS one!' :haha: I'm so lucky they all love babies so much, I have like 20 free babysitters as soon as I move down there, and I'd feel so much more comfortable leaving her with them cos like I said they have like a whole herd of children so they know what they're doing lol xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I know someone who has a girl who is 11 weeks old, and she has me and 2 others who are having baby's but others are having girls so she is saving everything up for me when her daughter becomes to big for it :happydance: saw the baby on satuarday it made me want Chloe here so much more, even though this baby wasn't happy the whole time because of the heat she was still so cute :cloud9:


----------



## veganmum2be

awh i've never even held a baby.that scares me haha.


----------



## MadamRose

Aww she was the cutest thing ever with really fine black hair just like her mum and dad's colour, and she was just so cute.
And Jadelm - packing your hopsital bag already? im doing mine about 35 weeks (maybe slightly ealier due to family history) wouldnt think of doing it yet or i would get to impacient, im viable tomorrow :D


----------



## Jadelm

I'm like OCD with organisation, everything has to just be done and sorted or I can't relax lol. My family were really shocked I hadn't done it already so that kinda made me be like PHEW I can do it now and people won't be so surprised :haha: I'll probably repack it about 20 times before I go in anyway lol xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww, i want to wash everything before. I have chosen the clothes i want to go in it though :haha: just not putting it in yet
I also buy something for it every week, and just put it in the cupboard, but other than baby's stuff, breast pads and mat pads i have no idea what to put in it :blush:


----------



## leo_mummy

I'm due 25th of October and expecting a boy :happydance:

can't wait 2 hold him for the very first time xx


----------



## Jadelm

I've already washed, ironed and put away everything I've bought, it's like the first thing I do I get really excited about it :rofl: 

I've seen some good lists but I haven't made one properly yet but I'm thinking like:
*Maternity pads
*Breast pads
*Pjs that undo at the front for breast feeding/button up nightie
*Bikini top for water birth
*Toiletries (mini shampoo/conditioner/showergel/moisturiser and some make up and hair stuff)
*Outfit to wear home
*Stuff for baby (babygros/scratch mitts/blankets/teddy/toiletries and outfit to wear home)
*A book or some cards or something for entertaining me during early labour lol


----------



## Jadelm

Woooo got my scan today :happydance: How is everyone? xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

what scan today? thought you had the 20 week one?

i'm ok, i got accepted on a house, so just waiting to view it and i could be moving very soon : |


----------



## EmandBub

Viable today!! 
xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is viable today :dance:
How did your scan go?
I havent got much to get at all, i have washed the clothes once, want to do them again at about 32 weeks and will iron them all then :D


----------



## Jadelm

I had my 20 week scan but had to go back as baby was being awkward. It didn't go good girlys :cry: I wrote it in my other thread for anyone that's interested, can't be bothered to type it again! 

Congrats on being viable guys xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Bit of a rant but why does it feel like everyone i know who is pregnant has either had their baby's in last few days, or is ready to pop in a week or so :cry: 15weeks 6days feels like forever, doesnt feel like it will ever come :(


----------



## Jadelm

Aw it'll come round quicker than you know it! I know exactly what you mean cos I feel the same but I just keep baring in mind that all the people who've had their babies have suddenly been like 'aaah it went so quick, i wish I hadn't wished it away, i wanna be pregnant again!' etc etc which makes me feel better :haha: xxx


----------



## FayDanielle

Just thought I would pop in and say hello to all you october Mummies :D

I joined the list today! 24+4 with a baby girl :) 
due october 3rd. (My mums birthday)
xx


----------



## veganmum2be

hello again :D


----------



## Jadelm

Aw that's cute that it's your mum's birthday, my first due date (19.10.10) is my mum's birthday but then they put it to 21.10.10 after my dating scan, but there's still a good chance she could be gatecrashing mum's 40th :haha: Is your mum excited? xxx


----------



## Jadelm

*Bump*

How is everyone & their bumps doing? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Jadelm said:


> Aw it'll come round quicker than you know it! I know exactly what you mean cos I feel the same but I just keep baring in mind that all the people who've had their babies have suddenly been like 'aaah it went so quick, i wish I hadn't wished it away, i wanna be pregnant again!' etc etc which makes me feel better :haha: xxx

Aww i hope it does come round nice and quick, i proberly will miss being pregnant, but having Chloe here will more than make up for it :D

Congrats fay on your little girl :thumbup:

Me and Chloe are good today, had a KFC and she loved it made her bounce around like mad, i wondered why i had been craving one for so long :dohh:


----------



## Jadelm

Mmmmm I loooove KFC so so much!! There isn't one near me though, even when I go into town KFC is like a million miles out of the centre :( My local chippy does do fried chicken though so I might go get some just to sort of make up for it :thumbup: mmm and chips and gravy :happydance:

I'm good, feeling a little numb when she kicks though which is really upsetting me :cry: I think it's still the shock of everything and feeling down, but I want to get all excited again like I used to :( Think I may have a nice relaxing bath and then eat my chippys and watch the BB eviction!! Woo anyone else watching it? xxx


----------



## LizzieC

Chips and curry sauce for me :happydance:

Read about your scan Jade, I do hope everything goes well as I'm sure it will. :hugs: I've always thought scares like this are a huge downside to scans if they end up turning out fine (as in the majority of cases they do), all the worry for nothing :/


----------



## Jadelm

Yeah it's the not knowing that is stressing me out. If someone could just tell me now 'yeah she has DS' I could have a bit of a cry then pick myself up and get on with it, but because I just don't know and I'm trying to stay positive I'm like an emotional wreck cos I try and stay calm but then I'll randomly get upset but then I'm like 'no point getting upset until you know in case it's nothing' etc. Just very frustrating!! 

Nothing I can do to make it go quicker though so trying not to dwell on it or it'll take forever for Sunday/Monday to get here and it's only really a couple of days away :thumbup:

What's everyone up to today? xx

Oh and I couldn't get my chips cos the chip shop is closed for 2 weeks!!!! :cry: Having mych healthier noodles and stir fry now lol xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

Me and Arianna are good, I have to head to work in a few even though there are severe storms over here. Why would anyone go shopping right now? Especially in an OUTDOOR mall? lol. She's been kicking a lot more, and OH finally felt her :-D


----------



## MadamRose

Aww sorry you couldnt get your chips or chicken. Im sure you will start enjoying her kicks again soon. 
At least the scan is getting closer now so you will know what is happening either way :hugs:
I dont watch BB went round my sisters to watch the football but now wish i hasnt as it was a load of crap.

Mrs its lovely your OH finally felt her kick :D


----------



## Jadelm

Feel almost back to normal now :thumbup: I'm still worried but I just love her so so much and now the shock has sank in I know in myself that it doesn't make a single bit of difference to me whether she has Down's or not, she's still my littel princess :cloud9: 
Just wanna find out now and TERRIFIED of the possibility of this amnio cos I'm shit scared of needles as it is so it's just gonna be horrrrrrrrible!!!!!

What's everyone doing toooday?? xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Would you defingihtly have the amnio, or if your not bothered could you not wait? i know it would be hard but if either way you will love her the same could you leave it?
Yes i know i love Chloe so much already, when i was told she could have a problem with her bladder i felt like my world had fallen apart, as it was a sign of chromosome abnormality, but when i went back all was sorting itself out


----------



## Jadelm

Nah I really need to know so I can prepare myself and I will definately need to go to the support groups and stuff, just being in limbo and not knowing for the next 18 weeks would drive me crazy and I wouldn't be able to enjoy my pregnancy as much you know? 

Aw glad Chloe's bladder sorted itself out :hugs: xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i know what you mean, hopefully they wont need to do it and she will be lying in a better way :hugs:

Yes i was so glad i burst into tears when i left the room when they told me at 1st


----------



## Jadelm

Aw bless you, I think I would actually cry more if they told me she was ok right now, just through sheer relief and happiness! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i know what you mean :hugs: 
Im really fed up today another not a good day, i wish i could just have Chloe here now :cry:


----------



## Jadelm

Aaaw :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Not long now and you'll be in 3rd tri and then it'll just feel like it's loads closer, especially when you get into single figures with how many weeks are left :thumbup: xxx


----------



## MadamRose

yes thats what im looking forward to but if it goes as slow or slower then this them im gonna die. I really though it would go quick with my wedding coming up to but :nope:

Yes im hoping she follws my family trend and comes early i will find it even harder if i go overdue


----------



## Jadelm

Aw I bet it goes loads quicker cos you grow stupidly quick and have to get everything sorted which takes up time and I bet you start actually thinking 'ah this is going to quick' and want it to slow down a bit which will them make it seem like it's going quicker :haha:
That's what I'm like anyway, always want the opposite of what's happening :blush: lol xxx


----------



## baby <3 daly

Jadelm said:


> No boys in October yet :) x
> 
> EDIT: that we know of of course lol

 hi hun i just flickin threw as i have not been on in a while an seen ur post.. i thought id just share i due oct 19th an i having a boy but u r right ther loads of girls in oct :baby: :happydance: xx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww yes i want it to go quick and the opposite is happening its going slowly :(
I dont actually feel like it will ever speed up


----------



## Jadelm

Ooo congrats on another october bump :hugs: and a bluey bump too :happydance: added you to the list hun. How you feeling so far? Your bubs is due on my Mum's birthday heehee

It will hun! Just imagine this chrismas you will be sharing it with Chloe (and no doubt spoiling her rotten :haha:) and you'll be like where the hell did my pregnancy go? Just think we weren't even pregnant last christmas and then this one we'll have a baby!! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes, i though i may have been pregnant last year found out close to new year i wasnt


----------



## Jadelm

YAY my bubba's ok :happydance:

How is eveyone today? How was your weekend out of ten? 
Thanks to today mine was a 10/10 :thumbup: xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

yey :)

my weekend has been pretty boring really, but its been okay :)

i'm good, just waiting for a take away cos i'm too lazy to cook today haha
and just finnished uploading piccys of his stuff, cos i want to print them out and put them in a book i'm making for him :D i put them in my journal just now 
xxxx


----------



## AriannasMama

5/10, lol, so far I have had to work the whole weekend, working at a baby store while pregnant is hard . I see new clothes I want to get her every day, especially now that we are getting some fall clothes in, lol.


----------



## Jadelm

Omg I would be so bad if I worked in a baby shop, I'd be like 'don't even pay me just let me have stuff' :rofl: 

Mmmm I'd love a takeaway. Wanted a chippy for ages but the chip shop is shut for 2 weeks while they redecorate :cry: going into town tomorrow though so may get some there! Just made me and mum some garlic pitta breads stuffed with ham, turkey, beetroot, onion, tomato and grated cheeeeeese YUM. Looks really bad though.. I'm not very good at cutting the pitta breads so they look all pretty.. they seem to just fall apart/stick together for me :shrug: x


----------



## EmandBub

Jade you had your scan today right? 
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

I diiiiid :happydance: I posted a thread about it with pics :thumbup: xx


----------



## EmandBub

omgg Jade she's beautiful! her little arm :rofl:
she's perfect 
glad everything's OK hon 
xxxx


----------



## LizzieC

Oh god mrs.stokes I can't imagine having to work in a baby store...I'd go even more mental than I have been!

My weekend was ok, pretty boring but I guess that's not a bad thing :thumbup: I'm finally free of exams (only ended up taking half what I was meant to this year because of bubs, but was still completely knackered by the end of them!)


----------



## MadamRose

Aww glad everything went well and they saw the nasel bone, sorry to see that her nuchal fold is a bit thicker than it should be. What did they say to you about it? :hugs:
1week until i am in double figures


----------



## Jadelm

Nothing cos I didn't want an amnio so they've just put on my notes for the midwife to check for down's when she is born. Didn't even offer me another scan to check or anything. GRRR. 

But my private scan man is lovely and is giving me a full medical scan with special emphasis on down's markers as he obviously saw her the day before in 2D and in 3D and he said he is not convinced they have given me accurate results. And he's gonna do it for free :flower: God I love that man!! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww thats really good of him, when is he doing that for you. Its good that he is looking after you even if the people who are meant to are not


----------



## Jadelm

Dunno yet Mum spoke to him yesterday cos I was in a state, got to ring him back today to book an appointment. I know it's so lovely, he saw how upset I was when I went in and so he asked me to ring him personally and let him know how my hospital scan went which is so unessecary really as he has no obligation to do so. Renews my faith in human beings :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes exactly and at least you will know where you stand once he has done a scan


----------



## LizzieC

Your private sonogrpaher sound like such a sweetheart, it is lovely to know there are still some genuinly nice people out there :flower:

Hopefully you'll be able to sort an appointment out soon, just to put your mind at ease, although as I think others said, he must've been so sure there wasn't a problem, or he'd just be making himself look like an idiot by proving himself wrong :dohh:

I'm seriously considering getting some more scans done privately, it's not even been two weeks since my last scan and I want to see her again, if you don't mind me asking how much do they usually cost you?


----------



## Jadelm

My gender scan which was just a normal 2D one was £50 and the 4D one was £115 for the full package, the one I'm having at 30 weeks is the lowest package and is £80. It is so worth every penny though, I love looking at all my pics like a little timeline of her life so far :haha: x


----------



## LizzieC

That's cheaper than I was expecting if I'm honest, I'll definitly look into it :thumbup:

I really want to see her again! It's so annoying knowing she's in there cooking away and I can't see her...she's in my body yet I still don't feel close enough! :haha:


----------



## Jadelm

I know what you mean, sometimes I just feel like I miss her! But now I can stick on the DVD and see her wriggling around :D x


----------



## AriannasMama

Jadelm said:


> I know what you mean, sometimes I just feel like I miss her! But now I can stick on the DVD and see her wriggling around :D x

I feel the same way! Even though she is inside moving around and kicking, I miss her, lol.


----------



## EmandBub

how're all you ladies doing? 
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Good thankyou, how're yooou? 

I'm feeling loooads better about this whole Down's Syndrome thing now. Got a bit of perspective on it and feeling positive either way although I do believe she hasn't got it. Spoke to the private scan man (I really should find out his name :haha:) and he said no way he and the other sonographer DEFINATELY saw the nasal bone and as for the thick nuchal fold, as I'm so far gone that result on it's own without any other DS markers means hardly anything and that she could've been lying a certain way or even just chubby! He did offer me the scan but as I have another 4D one booked at 30 weeks I'm just gonna leave it til then. In my mind I'm aware of the risk but I just don't think she has it and so I'm going with that train of thought for now, then I have the 4D at 30 weeks and a hospital scan at 32 weeks and if there are still not-so-good signs by then then I still have a good 8 weeks to prepare myself that she might very well come out with DS. Either way I still love her :cloud9: xxxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

i'm good :hugs:
how's Evie today?
yeah, i see what you mean 
it's better to just rest it aside so as to not worry yourself
i know everyone says you should be prepared and want to know, but i'm sure if the worst case scenario happens, you'll still love her the same.
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Evie is good today thankyou, had a few rolls this morning but she doesn't usually start going for it until evening time when I'm watching tv :haha: Was cool yesterday, her kicks have gotten much higher up so she's obviously growing! 

What you up to? xxx


----------



## EmandBub

can you feel her higher up than your belly button? just wondering :haha:
just wondering what to have for tea is all 
xxxx


----------



## AriannasMama

Just dropping in to see how everyone is doing :). How are the babies?


----------



## veganmum2be

hey all :D

i'm good and i think frank is good also :D
i never feel him kick higher than my bellybutton yet, cant wait for strong kicks :D

i'm viewing a house tomorro...so excited, it's highly likely i will be taking it, so it will be mine and franks new home :D

xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna likes to stay down low, she's been rolling around all day, lol. Right now I wouldn't mind a baby in my ribs, my bladder needs a break, lol.


----------



## Jadelm

YESS!!! It was yesterday evening it was about 2 inches higher than my bellybutton and to the right and she was kicking WELL hard for ages, long enough for my Mum to clearly feel it. I was amazed cos usually she is around belly button height or lower and they're generally soft but with the odd hard one so no one else gets chance to feel it, so it was a new experience :cloud9:


----------



## AriannasMama

My boyfriend is the only one who has felt her move and only once! She stops moving when other people start trying to feel her, lol, shy girl :cloud9:


----------



## AriannasMama

The only one who has felt her move besides me I should say. She will roll around and kick for ages when I have my hand on my tummy, I see a future momma's girl, lol.


----------



## Jadelm

Yeah my Mum's the only one who has felt her properly, and my aunt a teeny tiny bit but it was a really light kick so barely. I woke up to her kicking this morning :) it was lovely. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Im not too good atm, had my 25 week appointmnet yesterday everything with baby is perfect and my fudal height is perfect. But i meantioed about problems with the stitch i keep having :( and the bad back, and she said its to do with me being so tall. She thinks its that bad she has refered me to physio. Which im worried about as have no idea what it will involve :wacko:


----------



## AriannasMama

My mom finally felt her sticking her butt out, lol but not any kicks.


----------



## Jadelm

Due#1-2010 said:


> Im not too good atm, had my 25 week appointmnet yesterday everything with baby is perfect and my fudal height is perfect. But i meantioed about problems with the stitch i keep having :( and the bad back, and she said its to do with me being so tall. She thinks its that bad she has refered me to physio. Which im worried about as have no idea what it will involve :wacko:

Aw bless, it just means you'll probs get a load of nice massages!!! I'm a bit jealous.. apart from the actual pain bit :haha: try not to worry hun xxx


----------



## MadamRose

thanks hope that is all it means. And no your glad you havent got the pain :haha:


----------



## LizzieC

I wouldn't worry about the physio hun, my Mum had always suffered from back problems and was referred for it a couple of years ago, means she gets a free massage every 8 weeks which is fine by her :haha:

I still haven't felt my LO kick properly yet, seem to feel her move more and more everyday though so hopefully it'll be anyday now :thumbup:


----------



## Jadelm

Hello hello October Mummy's!! How is everyone? And of course how are all the bumps?
Me and Evie are goood, feeling positive about the future and excited for all the exciting things to come!! Her kicks have got a lot harder, but I still love em! Bump's popped right out :happydance: I really do look pregnant now! Love it :cloud9:

What's everyone got planned for the rest of the week/the weekend? xxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww i still aint popped people keep saying are you sure your 26 weeks :wacko: im pretty sure i know how many week pregnant i am from scans and from LMP. 

Chloe is good and so am i other than back ache and period like pains ( i think my body is getting ready to grow again) Chloe's kicks/movement are right lazt atm, i think her back may be towards my belly though and this is prob what is causing it


----------



## Jadelm

Ooo sounds like you might be getting ready to pop hun, I had crampy/random pains in my tummy n stuff before it grew loads, still getting a few little twinges and feels all tingley and like it's stretching so don't think she's quite done yet but it's calming down a bit! xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

We are also good, Arianna is also a late night/early morning kicker, which is probably why no one gets to feel her kick, lol. I think I popped somewhere between 22-24 weeks, now I feel huge


----------



## AriannasMama

woo-hoo, just noticed 3 days til Im in the 3rd tri!!


----------



## Jadelm

Oh way that's so cool! I can't wait to be in 3rd tri!!! I'm viable tomorrow though so that's a good milestone for now :happydance: 
Evie is a early morning/late night kicker too :) x


----------



## AriannasMama

Yay for v-day. :happydance:

Yeah, I am hoping she changes her schedule before she is born! lol.


----------



## EmandBub

hey girlies, do you think you could help me?
i can't seem to pick a name for babe and it's starting to stress me out!
i just want to be as prepared as i can :rofl:

me and Luke can't seem to agree on any!!
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Oooo yesss I have a REALLY good baby book and it even has it's own opinions on names!! Gives you varieties of each name and similar names and 'if you liked this name you might like...' so chuck a few names at me and I'll tell you what my book says :thumbup: x


----------



## EmandBub

Isabel, Sophia, Hannah, Layla, Georgia, Vivienne, Eden, Naomi.. there's too many!!
:rofl:
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Sophia Isabel sounds pretty :)


----------



## EmandBub

it does doesn't it!!
i suggested it to Luke and he said it's too common :dohh:
what's wrong with these guys?
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Psh, it doesnt sound "too common" to me, I don't know anyone with that name . It took my OH a LONG time to agree on the name we have chosen, lol, so hopefully he comes around.


----------



## EmandBub

i hope so!
he keeps coming up with stupid names :rofl: 

like seriously, no i'm not going to name my kid Elsie!! :haha:
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Elyse is close to that, lol thats a pretty name..


----------



## EmandBub

i *do* like Elyse!! 
and ellie is a cute nick name option :-D
let's see what he says
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

TMI alert!

But I just learned how hard it is to shave your parts with a bump, damn near killed myself trying, lmao. Not even sure how it turned out LOL!


And yea Ellie is really cute for a nickname, maybe you can compromise and if he likes that name he can choose a middle name?


----------



## EmandBub

that's a good idea!
he said he likes Elyse, but i'm not sure if it clicks..
what do you girlies think of Elisabeth? 
too outdated/stuffy?

i've been having a hard time shaving my legs too! :winkwink:
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Ok here goes :thumbup:

*Isabel*/Isabelle
Variations of Elizabeth (didn't know that!).
Both of these variations are staying firmly in the Top 50, a century after their first wave of success. Easy to see why: it's lady-like and melodic, traditional yet offbeat, and sounds smart as well as pretty. Only downside: so many other little Isabels, Isabelles, Isabellas, Belles and Bellas. 
_Bel, Belita, Belle, Bella, Ib, Ibbie, Isa, Issie, Izzie, Sabella, Sabelle, Isibeal (Irish Gaelic), Isabeau (French), Ysabelle (Spanish)_ <-- Like the spelling on the spanish one :flower:

If you liked Isabelle you might love:
Alessandra, Allegra, Anastacia, Angelica, Arabella, Christiana, Clementina, Cressida, Eliana, Engracia, Estella, Francesca, Gabriella, Julietta, Lilliana, Mirabella, Raffaela, Tatiana

*Sophia*
_Greek ~ wisdom_
Ancient name with a sensuous sound and high-minded meaning, chosen by several celeb parents and heading up the Top 100 without losing any - okay, much - of its sophisticated beauty. A real winner.
_Saffi, Soph, Sophee, Fifi_

*Hannah*
_Hebrew - 'the Lord has favoured me'_
Hannah is one of the top biblical girl's name, due to its many sources of appeal: Old Testament roots, soft and gentle sound, and a homey yet aristocratic image. All in all, a wonderful if very widely used name. 
_Chanah, Hannie_

*Layla* ooo this one is *STARRED* which I think means the book really likes it :haha:
_Arabic - 'dark beauty'; a variation of Laila_
This lovely musical name (remember the old Eric Clapton song?) has seen a significant surge in popularity, no doubt through its kinship with hugely successful Kayla, recently entering the Top 100. 
_Laila_

*Georgia* **STARRED**
_English, feminine variation of George_
A name so rich, so lush and lucious, it's almost irresistable. With a strong place in the Top 50, it's now a rising star among the feminisations of George, helped by associations with the painter O'Keeffe and the Ray Charles song playing in the background. (?? :shrug:)
_Georgeanne, Georgene, Georgi, Jorja, Gigi (French)_ 

*Vivienne*
_French variation of Vivian_
An elaborated Gallic version of the name, chosen by Rosie O'Donnell for her daughter. 
(That's it.. book obviously doesn't have much to say about that name. I like it :flower:)

*Eden* **STARRED**
_Hebrew 'place of pleasure, delight'_
Attractive paradise-equivalent of the more-popular Neveah (yes, that's heaven spelt backwords). The two long e's make it sound especially serene.
_Ede, Edena, Edenia, Edyn_

*Naomi*
_Hebrew 'my joy, my delight'_
This long-neglected Old Testament name seems to finally be finding favour with parents seeking a biblical name with a soft, melodic sound and a positive meaning, suddenly sounding fresher than the widely used Sarah, Rachel and Rebecca. Beautiful black model Naomi Campbell has helped the modernisation, and it's made an appearence in the Top 100 a few times recently. 
_Naomee, Naomia, Neoma, Neomi, Nyomi_

Ta da!! xxx


----------



## Jadelm

*Elyse*
_Variation of Elise or Elysia_
Elysia - This version stands out from the pack as it relates to Elysian Fields, the mythological home of dead heroes.


----------



## EmandBub

Wow!! Jade, i love you so much right now :rofl:
thanks hon :hugs:

i love Elizabeth and Eliana!!
and Saffi is so cute!
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

*Elizabeth* **STARRED**
_Hebrew - 'pledged to God'_
While Elizabeth, one of the premiere classic girls' names, is still in the Top 50, there are actually fewer babies getting the name these days. It has so much going for it - rich history, broad appeal and timeless style - that no matter how many little Lizzies, Elizas and Beths are out there, you can still make it your own.

*Eliana* **STARRED** (your picking some good names!!)
_Hebrew - 'my God has answered me'; Greek - sun_
Lilting, rhymthmic choice, more distinctive than Elena, heard in Israel, Italy, Spain and Portugal, but rarely used here. One celebrity who chose it is Christian Slater. 

*Saffi* They don't have it but they do have Safiyya
_Arabic 'confidante, best friend'_
The fact that this is pronounced sah-FEE-yah would cause Western ears to hear it as Sophia.

Heehee this is fun! Chose my names so quickly I didn't get much use out of this book, but I love looking through it! xxx


----------



## EmandBub

Spain and Israel? that's amazing! :rofl:
i love these so much!
this is great :haha:
what about Rachel, Paige or Olivia? :-D
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

*Rachel*
_Hebrew - 'ewe'_
Delicacy, softness and Old Testament importance made Rachel a top biblical choice from the 1970s on, after being primarily a Jewish name for centuries. 

*Paige*
_Spelling variation of Page_
(Page - Sleek and sophisticated single-syllable choice that's climbing the charts in the US.) 
More of a name, and more popular - in recent years it's made it into the Top 50.

I knew a girl named Arpege, after the french perfume and always thought it was pretty :flower:

*Olivia*
_Latin - 'olive tree'_
This lovely Shakespearean name, with it's admirable balance of strength and femininity, is megapopular and hit the number one spot in 2006 - so don't say we didn't warn you. 

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

aww thankyoou so much!!!
heya what do you think of Noelle? :blush:
xx


----------



## Jadelm

*Noelle*
_French - 'Christmas'_
Feminissima, with a French gloss.

I like it :) I think my fave of all of them so far is Elyse x


----------



## EmandBub

i do really like Elyse and Elisabeth atm!!
thankyoou ever so much hon :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

And Layle, Eden and Eliana. Your welcome it's fun! I want another baby girl so I can think of names all over again haha x


----------



## EmandBub

i love Evelyn!
the name you picked is utterly gorgeous 
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Aw thankyou, I do love it sooo much :cloud9: x


----------



## EmandBub

i'm sure it will suit her too 
i just want to find the perfect name, if there is such a thing
poor babe will be saddled with it the rest of her life!
xx


----------



## Jadelm

Maybe get a list of say.. your top 3 names and then just have them ready and decide when she's born and you see her. A lot of people don't have a name until they see their bubs/or change their mind. 

I must admit though, I like having a name picked out already because it's sticking to her now and she feels like more of a person. Like people don't go 'hows the baby' they say like 'hows Evie?' 'not long til Evie will be here' or my personal favourite 'I've just bought the cutest thing for Evie!!' :haha: xxx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: that's exactly what i mean
it makes her all the more real
xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

I love the name Eliana, we were originally going to call Arianna that, but then I remembered my aunt and uncle had picked out Ellie for a girl name when they have one, and theyve been trying for awhile.


----------



## EmandBub

aww that was sweet of you Cari!
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Thanks :).

I think Arianna fits my LO better anyways.


----------



## EmandBub

Arianna is beautiful!
very classical
xx


----------



## Jadelm

Hellooo October Mummy's :flower: How is everyone? 
My ribs hurt :( Anyone else getting aches and pains? 

I think there are some new people due in October now so if I haven't added you to the list already just post on here your due date and boy or girl (if you know) and I'll update xxx


----------



## EmandBub

my back hurts a little but that seems to be it for the moment :hugs:
hope your pains go soon hon
it's no fun being in pain, especially not in this heat!
how is bumpy? :haha:
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Bumpy is gooood, moving and kicking loads right now :cloud9: 
Hows yours? xxx


----------



## EmandBub

that sounds loverly 
babe's good just kicking away right now
even though i was all set for bed :dohh:
little madam! 
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Hi laides how are we all doing?
I got my collage leavers ball tonight. Really looking forward to it but feeling crappy. Mrs Stokes congrats on reaching the 3rd tri :D


----------



## EmandBub

morning Phillippa 
how are you and bumpy doing today hon?
hope you have fun tonight!
i bet you look beautiful in your dress
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

thanks, will try and get a nice pic jsut hope it fits bumpy in. I will try and get someone to take a pic one me and OH when we are there or before we leave with OH holding my bump :D 
Also need to get a normal bump pic as not done my 26week (last 2nd tri pic yet)
How are you?


----------



## EmandBub

i want to see it!! :hugs:
i'm sure it will fit hon
the purple one you said?

we're all good!
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes putple one quite long with silver shoes and bag. And wearing the jewerry set my OH got me for my B'day whch is watch, braclet and necklace :D 
I will post pics tomorrow hopefully, if i have time as menna be doing car boot with my mum :haha: i will be nice and tired. if not will post on monday :D


----------



## EmandBub

take as long as you need hon! :-D
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

lol, well whatever money i make from my stuff at carboot will go towards bubs. With me and OH needing to make room for baby we had a clear our, and my mum and her hubby are downsizing so they have loads to seel, so doing a joint carboot to make it cheaper and easier.


----------



## EmandBub

that sounds nice!
a nice little day out as well 
x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes. and becuase we are going together means we can leave the others to look after our stuff and go for a look around as well. I love the baby bargins you can get from carboots. So i will be ttaking my list with me of whatr else we need for Chloe :haha:
In a charity shop other day i got brand new baby bath for £3 which is reaalyl good value, and you could tlel it was new as stickers were still intacked inside the bath. i though it was a right bargin


----------



## Jadelm

Aw I can't wait to see the pics! I reeeeally could do with doing a carboot but now I'm not with FOB I have no access to a car :( My Mum doesn't drive so no hope there. Gonna have to do the boring/more time consuming option of putting it all on ebay. URGH I HATE IT haha. Takes too loooong and then you have to post stuff. 
I love carboot bargains, I've got loads of little bits for Evie from them :D x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i love carboots :D and the suff is always so nice at them espeicalyl baby stuff :D my moses basket is a mammas and pappas one got it from a car boot for £20 i thiough it was a right bargin> With all the covers and that :D 

Im a bit owrried about someone i know she is having a baby and having problems with its heart :( being refered to specialists in birmigham :( she is due in august adn what makes it harder is she lost a baby around the same gestation a few years back :(https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/363099-thouughts-prayers-please-2.html


----------



## Jadelm

I got my moses basket from one too for £15 (beat ya :haha:) and it's a Babies R Us one with the stand and covers and everything, I love it :D It's nuetral though so think I might get some pinky covers to go with it too so when I'm washing the neutral one it can be a bit more girly :) 

Aw thoughts and prayers for your friend :hugs: x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i was thinking of doing exactly th same as mine is netral but dont know where to get just covers from :(
And thanks i realyl hope her and her son are ok


----------



## Jadelm

I'm pretty sure you can get just the covers from Babies R Us.. I'm sure I saw in their catalogue. Carboots? Haha xxx


----------



## MadamRose

lol us lot and car boots :rofl: yes i will have a look if not iwll look on babies r us :D


----------



## Jadelm

I want the Hugs and Kisses one off Babies R Us, It's £24.99 which isn't too bad I don't think :) x


----------



## emmylou209

not bad at all plus very nice


----------



## EmandBub

BUMP! 

how're all the October mummy's doing tonight?
x


----------



## AriannasMama

I am doing super duper, lol. The crib my gram got for me from a garage sale ended up being recalled so I sent in for a voucher. I got it back today and its for $300 :shock:. My gram only paid $30 for it so its like we are getting $270 for free, lol. So I am very happy, this is the one I like : https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4033744

I think I will go order it Saturday or Sunday, depending on how busy I am. 

:happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

links don't seem to be working for me atm :rofl:
but that's great Cari! 
i'm sure it's beautiful 
x


----------



## emmylou209

thats gorgeous hun xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

Thanks :-D. 

Also, I have been swimming two times this week and I think it puts baby to sleep, lol. Everyone else talks about how their baby would be moving all over in the pool, but she gets quiet, must be calming.


----------



## EmandBub

when i'm in the bath babe moves like crazy :haha:
x


----------



## veganmum2be

:hi:
the bath makes my boy sleepy :D he rarely moves in the bath!


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah the bath wakes her up, but the pool puts her to sleep, lol. I dont get it. Maybe because of the difference in the temperatures.


----------



## EmandBub

is the pool really cold?
x


----------



## AriannasMama

The pool was like 85 degrees today and a bit warmer yesterday, so it was a good temperature. Maybe cause I can move around in the pool and not in the bath....the rocking puts her to sleep I guess, lol.


----------



## emmylou209

thought i would bump this.... to see how us October ladies are coping and entering the thrid tri

so how are all of you??

em xx


----------



## AriannasMama

I am good, getting that fatigue again like in the first trimester, I feel giant, I think Arianna has positioned herself sideways and forward so my bump looks huge, lol. As long as she is comfy and moves head down when the time is right I dont mind too much .


----------



## EmandBub

how're all the october mummies doing today?
x


----------



## emmylou209

im good looks like im gonna hav a good day, had a lie in, taken the dog out and she was really good 4 me, i made the post office b4 the collection oooo and i have 12 weeks left yay!!!!!!


----------



## Jadelm

Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiired :sleep:

that is all.. x


----------



## veganmum2be

i'm knackerd, moving house and been painting and decorating from 7-7 for the past three days!! sooo sleepy and got to do it again tomorrow :(
but cant wait to move in so im happy :D
x


----------



## emmylou209

bump


----------



## EmandBub

heya girlies :)
how are mummies and babies doing?
xx


----------



## emmylou209

all good jus waitin for some food and wants il one to move away from my ribs!!!!


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: Eden's in my ribs and on my bladder at the same time? :wacko:
either she's long, or I'm REALLY that short! lol
xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Omg, its almost our turn ladiesss :D
xx


----------



## EmandBub

Fayyyy how're you and cupcake? :)
& I know!
scary thought!!!!
xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Were good :D although I have been feeling like death these past few days!
But me and BD are getting on REALLY well :D so im hoping.....:D!

How're you and Eden?!
xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Ahhhh I feel sad!! This was me last year, heavily pregnant with my bumpy, eagerly awaiting the arrival of my lil man.....and here we are a year on and he is 11 months tomorrow :cry: I want my newborn back hehe! 

Good luck to all you lovely ladies :D Not long now xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

aww that's great honey :hugs:
could be the start of something!!! 
we're both great thankyooou :D
xxx


----------



## EmandBub

aww I didn't realise Theo was an October baby!
xxx


----------



## FayDanielle

Im hoping so :)
I do still love him so much!!

& everything would be so perfect if we could be a proper little family.

This time apart I think has really helped the both of us :D
But only time can tell. x


----------



## EmandBub

aww that's great hon :hugs:
I'm happy for you!
well, take it slow and make sure not to rush anything
xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

Yep and Grace was an October baby hehe! 

Theo was born on the 20th October and Grace is my little Halloween baby born on the 31st October in 2007! 

They will be 1 and 3 this year :cry: 

x


----------



## EmandBub

omg! no way!!
they're so tiny, can't believe how fast they grow up :(
I'm telling you, I'm going to blubber so much when Edie turns ONE! :O
xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

Totally forgot about this thread! lol. I am thinking my October baby might just be a late September baby :D


----------



## EmandBub

aww Cari! 
:dust::dust::dust:
xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

& :dust: for everyone else who is close! can't wait to meet our babies!! 

but can our LOs still be friends if mine isnt an Oct baby anymore :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

hmm.. I'm not sure x)
are there rules about this kind of thing? :haha:
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

lol. i hope not!


----------



## emmylou209

how are u n bumps doing today? have my 35 week MW appoinment 2mz are all the appointments the same from now??

still deciding on a lil girls name but the 2 favs are Katie (Katherine for later in life) and Robyn
x


----------



## veganmum2be

:hi: i'm good today baby is super active today too :D

i think 36 week appointment is quite in depth cos they check positioning, heartbeat, etc and then 38 i think its about 'what happes if you go overdue' and then 40 not sure.

it does say in my notes though :D

how is everyone? :D


----------



## MadamRose

I've just decided to go with the mentality Chloe isnt going to show her face anytime soon that way i can't be disappointed. I'm just trying to keep active and keep my mind off the fact im pregnant. No too easy when i feel like an old lady, and have a scan tomorrow.

I just think she is way to comfy in there


----------



## veganmum2be

awh well i hope she shows up on time for you due1 :D
i have a feeling i will go very overdue! i dont mind though, i feel very unorganised so an extra 2 weeks cant be bad :lol: probably regret saying that later!


----------



## MadamRose

I dont want to go over i am happy for her to come now and wish she would. but she isnt so im gonna think im gonna go all the way over


----------



## emmylou209

you may be lucky and hit your due date!! i think im gonna go early well i want to not by weeks just a few days but watch ive jus jinxed myself now lol
x


----------



## EmandBub

Emma I love love Robyn!! :cloud9:
x


----------



## emmylou209

thank you what sort of middle name would you suggest??

xx


----------



## EmandBub

well, it depends :)
if you want to tone down Robyn, or make it more girly or have something common/unique etc 
xx


----------



## emmylou209

well the last name is ansell so im not sure want it slighty unique x


----------



## EmandBub

aww I like Robyn Ansell!
Hmm.. I like Robyn Elisabeth Ansell, but since you want unique.. lol
Robyn Nicolette, Robyn Piper, Robyn Willow, Robyn Victoria, Robyn Kate, Robyn Monica, Robyn Olivia, Robyn Noelle, Robyn Rose...
xx


----------



## emmylou209

wot about amelia (sp) ?


----------



## EmandBub

I like Amelia :)
what about amelie? 
xxx


----------



## emmylou209

why is it so hard to choose!!! i got my boys name straight away and loved it from the off but girls is another matter!! xx


----------



## EmandBub

trust me, I know how you feel! 
I didn't have Eden's name picked for definite until a few weeks ago!
had a boy name ready since 20 weeks :D
xx


----------



## emmylou209

i went back on my boys name a few times but always go back to it and the girls list is god knows how long but its starting to shorten!!
Eden is a lovely name by the way xx


----------



## EmandBub

thank you hon :)
i love it, personally
aww, well, a long list isn't bad!
gives you more options
xx


----------



## emmylou209

I love lily but cant have it :( and there's a few other I love but can't but boys name i had a list before I got pregnant lol xx what names did you have for a boy?


----------



## EmandBub

why not Lily?
I liked Noah Michael :)
xx


----------



## emmylou209

its my cousins name and i see her often i liked Noah but OH didn't :( x


----------



## EmandBub

aww I loved Noah
& luke did too, that's why it was so easy to agree on :D
I'm sure you'll find something!
xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Im Gate crashing :D
Hey girls ;)

Emma, I absolutely love Amelia :D I prefer it out of the three you have suggested, its such a super pretty girlie name :)
Not keen on Robyn, i think it sounds harsh for a girls name if you know what I mean?! Plus theres this girl I know, called Robyn, who I dont paticularly like :D
xx


----------



## emmylou209

Harry for a boy we both love it so it was that name straight away plus its not too common which is a bonus


----------



## FayDanielle

emmylou209 said:


> Harry for a boy we both love it so it was that name straight away plus its not too common which is a bonus

Love Love Love Harry :)
and Harrison!
But my full name is Fay Danielle Harrison Brant, so if we were having a boy, I dont think Harry/Harrison would have been a good choice, although it is also my mums maiden name!

Great boys name choice :D
Suitable for a little boy and an adult too :D
x


----------



## emmylou209

i love it but OH doesn't hes that sure its gonna be a boy!!!! bloody men ay........


----------



## emmylou209

I only no 2 people with the name Harry and the whole family agrees with it!!!


----------



## FayDanielle

emmylou209 said:


> i love it but OH doesn't hes that sure its gonna be a boy!!!! bloody men ay........

My BD was sure my baby was a boy....wrongg!!!
well I hope!!

Seen as you both agree on boys name, why dont you say to him
You chose name if its a boy, I chose if its a girl?!
Either way you're happy ;)
x


----------



## EmandBub

I was sure Eden was going to be a boy..
boy was I wrong! :rofl:
xx


----------



## emmylou209

FayDanielle said:


> emmylou209 said:
> 
> 
> i love it but OH doesn't hes that sure its gonna be a boy!!!! bloody men ay........
> 
> My BD was sure my baby was a boy....wrongg!!!
> well I hope!!
> 
> Seen as you both agree on boys name, why dont you say to him
> You chose name if its a boy, I chose if its a girl?!
> Either way you're happy ;)
> xClick to expand...

well every first born has been a girl so my family think a girl and but i think boy so gotta keep an open mind!


----------



## FayDanielle

while were on the subject of names...
can you girls suggest any middle names for

Scarlett ......... Morfitt and
Skye .......... Morfitt and!
Evie ......... Morfitt :)
xx


----------



## EmandBub

Oo I like Evie and Scarlett!
Though Scarlett Morfitt is a little rhymey..
Scarlett Eloise, Scarlett Rose, Scarlett Adele, Scarlett Paige, Scarlett Emmeline :winkwink:
Skye Olivia, Skye Victoria, Skye Josephine, Skye Danielle, Skye Louise
Evie Elizabeth, Evie Rose, Evie Marie, Evie Noelle, Evie Cassandra, Evie Brooke
xxx


----------



## emmylou209

May
Grace
Rose
Lilly
Jane
Chloe

just a few that was on my list


----------



## emmylou209

EmandBub said:


> Scarlett Paige
> Evie Rose
> xxx

my favourite out of that list 
(im not to keen on Skye)


----------



## FayDanielle

Thanks girls :)
Im letting BD chose her name, so ill run some of these past him and see what he says :)
x


----------



## mayb_baby

EEEeeekk not long Girlies :dust:

xxxx


----------



## AriannasMama

I know I can't wait!!! & for all the full term mommies, there is a full moon thursday and some people swear it puts you into labor! fingers crossed!


----------



## emmylou209

hope it works for all the ladies ready to pop!


----------



## Nov2010Momma

I'm naming my little girl that is due November 2nd Lilly :)


----------



## EmandBub

full moon tomorrow...
let's hope it does something! :winkwink:
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

done nothing for me had a few pains over night but nothing big :( me and DH going for a nice long walk today to see if that helps, doubt it will though. Surely it's one of our turns soon


----------



## EmandBub

me either :(
x


----------



## AriannasMama

damn full moon!! *shakes fist*

lol


----------



## MadamRose

I think we all need to start sending labour dust to each otehr :haha: non of our babies seem to want to come


----------



## emmylou209

mrs. stokes :dust:

FayDanielle :dust:

Due#1-2010 :dust:

EmandBub :dust:

Marzipan_girl :dust:

jennieandbump :dust:

baby <3 daly :dust:

Jadelm :dust:

leo_mummy :dust:

Catherine_17 :dust:

veganmum2be :dust:

LizzieC :dust:

newmommy23 :dust:


----------



## emmylou209

Labour dust for everyone!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

thanks hun

mrs. stokes 

FayDanielle :dust: :dust: :dust:

EmandBub :dust: :dust: :dust:

Marzipan_girl :dust: :dust: :dust:

jennieandbump :dust: :dust: :dust:

baby <3 daly :dust: :dust: :dust:

Jadelm :dust: :dust: :dust:

leo_mummy :dust: :dust: :dust:

Catherine_17 :dust: :dust: :dust:

veganmum2be :dust: :dust: :dust:

LizzieC :dust: :dust: :dust:

newmommy23 :dust: :dust: :dust:

emmylou209 :dust: :dust: :dust:

come on baby's who will be the 1st to show their face


----------



## emmylou209

i have a few but don't want to jinx it for them 
x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i just hope someones does soon as atm no ones seems to want to turn up


----------



## emmylou209

i still have a week till im term!!! and want it over with!!! mrs stokes is the first due so hopefully we all go in order but i doubt it somehow!!!
x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i very much doubt these babies will come in order atm i feel like im gonna go 2 weeks over.
even though my horocscope said that the number 25 would bring fortune to me and my husband if its to do with baby i was thinking it could either be tomorrow the 25th or i have her in 25days which is like the max even if i go over due.


----------



## veganmum2be

nooooo! i'm not ready yet! and hes not fully cooked! he cant come until at least his due date :lol: i still haven't finnished his room, washed his clothes, or done anything that needs to be done!


----------



## MadamRose

Well the dust for you can be sticky dust that he stays put a little longer :D


----------



## LizzieC

Gosh a lot's happened on this thread since I last paid a visit, I seem to be on less and less as time goes on, I really need to sort myself out! Hope you don't mind me bulldozing my way back in :blush:

Of course lots of lovely :dust: for everyone, I can't believe we're all due to be mummies in the next month, it seems like yesterday this thread was started, when we were all getting excited over our 20 week scans! I still have so many things to do, but can't wait to meet my little girl :cloud9:

How's everyone doing?


----------



## AriannasMama

Instead of writing everyones user name I will just say

Everyone with fully cooked babies - :dust::dust::dust:

lol.


----------



## MadamRose

thanks hun :D


----------



## EmandBub

Lizzie you're back! :hugs:
how're you and baby girl?

:dust: to all the girlies with fully cooked babes ;)
can't wait for Edie to show her face now!!!
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Em we are in the single figure countdown now only 9days to go. I wonder if Chloe or Eden will show up 1st seeing as we are due on the same day :haha:

:dust: to all full term mummies


----------



## AriannasMama

5 days to go for me ladies!! woohoo!


----------



## MadamRose

Gosh thats nothing mrs stokes that means your due this week :wohoo: 
:dust: for you


----------



## AriannasMama

i know i cant wait!!! i dont think she is coming early like we all originally thought though, lol.


----------



## MadamRose

Lol same here i think Chloe is going to be late now, i have 8days left :haha:

:dust: :dust: come on arianna mummy wants to meet you!


----------



## AriannasMama

i had a talk with her last night about everyone wanting to meet her, lol. dont think it worked


----------



## MadamRose

me and DH both tried that with Chloe and it didnt work :haha: i think they will jsut ocme when they want to tbh


----------



## veganmum2be

hi girls :D 

hope those who are term pop soon :D
i hope so pop on halloween i think :lol: be a good day to have a birthday cos there would always be loads of parties to go to :lol:

how is everyone today?
i've been full of energy and have washed and dried 5 loads of baby clothes and blankets etc...and i realised i dont have any sheets for his cot yet! so i need to get some of them.
he has a decent ammount of clothes in size 0-3 and 4 newborn size outfits and a random selection of 3-6 so i think i managed well with not having too many. :D


----------



## FayDanielle

Just popping in to say
WAHOOOOO its almost our turn ladies :D

Wishing everyone whos due shortly the very best of luck and sending lots of labour dust to full term ladies!!!
xx


----------



## EmandBub

only 8 days for me! :D
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

I have nothing left to wash, so I am bored out of my mind, lol.


----------



## Mellie1988

veganmum2be said:


> hi girls :D
> 
> hope those who are term pop soon :D
> i hope so pop on halloween i think :lol: be a good day to have a birthday cos there would always be loads of parties to go to :lol:
> 
> how is everyone today?
> i've been full of energy and have washed and dried 5 loads of baby clothes and blankets etc...and i realised i dont have any sheets for his cot yet! so i need to get some of them.
> he has a decent ammount of clothes in size 0-3 and 4 newborn size outfits and a random selection of 3-6 so i think i managed well with not having too many. :D

My little girl is a halloween baby :thumbup: :D I love it!!


----------



## MadamRose

7days to go and doesnt look liek she wants to show her face yet either


----------



## emmylou209

Its our month ladies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

I know its so exciting, howeve non of our babies seem to be showing their faces yet :haha:


----------



## emmylou209

typical! lol


----------



## Jadelm

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :dance: 
It's nearly time to meet all our LOs!!! 

AAAAAAAH :dance:

Can you tell I'm excited? :haha: xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

No Arianna today (its still only 7pm here though). I think she wants to be late. :nope:


----------



## abbSTAR

Now I'm overdue I guess I'm having an October pumkin, mind if i join you ladies? :flower: x


----------



## MadamRose

I lost my 3rd plug yesterday (and still lossing more of it today) the last 2 times i lost no way near as much as i am this time just hoping something might kick start soon.

My mum keeps sayign she is coming to take me for a bumpy car ride :haha:


----------



## emmylou209

sorry if tmi but roughly when do u start to lose it?


----------



## MadamRose

It can depend some people dont realsie they lose it at all, some people lose it in labour, some lose it 2-3 weeks before and some people lose it a day or two before labour. everyone is diffrent tbh.
Im hoping this time im one f these people who lsoe it a day or two before :haha:


----------



## FayDanielle

I lost mine 3 weeks ago :(

But no bloody show or anything!

But my induction is booked for next friday if nothing happens beforehand :D
xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

I also lost mine like 3 weeks ago, lol.


----------



## emmylou209

i think we should update this so we know whos due next!! and whos had their little ones


----------



## AriannasMama

I had Arianna on the 7th :thumbup:


----------



## kodi

Im due a day after u jade :) ..... Not long now I'm so excited !


----------



## veganmum2be

i had Frank yesterday :)


----------



## divershona

veganmum2be said:


> i had Frank yesterday :)

Congrats :D


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Congratsxxx


----------



## emmylou209

congrats!!xx


----------



## Jadelm

AAAAAAAAAAAH I'M SO RUBBISH I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE IN FREAKIN AGES! 
Gonna update all the first page!! CONGRATS to everyone who's had their babies and good luck to the rest of us and lots of babydust :dust::dust::dust: 

WHERE HAS THE TIME GONE?! October is nearly over! WOW. How is everyone doing??? xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

:dust::dust: for everyone waiting for their LOs.

Arianna and I are well, she's asleep on me now :)


----------



## Leah_xx

i had gracelynn on the 7th


----------



## Jadelm

mrs.stokes said:


> :dust::dust: for everyone waiting for their LOs.
> 
> Arianna and I are well, she's asleep on me now :)

Aaaaaaaaaaaw so happy for yooou :hugs: can't wait to be saying the same thing! x


----------



## AriannasMama

Today she is not such a happy baby, lol. Think she has hit her 2 week growth spurt so she is very fussy. Finally fell asleep after 2 hours of crying, lol.


----------



## MadamRose

I had Chloe on the 12th


----------

